# The Black Phantom....a different breed of Betta



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I got this new Betta from IPU. Not exactly sure what type he is so I dubbed him The Black Phantom lol it was that or The Reaper. He is almost completely solid black. I have noticed a couple small blue streaks in the tail, but for the most part ...he is all black. Not that being all black is hard enough to find he has a uniqueness about him. His fins are quite longer than the average Betta's. He seems like a extreme crossbreed of some kind or perhaps just a mutant lol. Grant found him at the Richmond store and knew I would be a sucker for it as I do love the black ones. Thanks again Grant! You da man! 
Anyway, his fins are so big I don't think he can flare as well as the others, but I will be looking for that to happen and get the money shot. He's really hard to get a detailed shot of, mainly because he is soo black, but I will work on that soon. For now here is a few pix and a vid. I will get more, better ones asap.










































this one is all tail:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

wowza, nice! Jealous of those fins!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

Amazing! My girlfriend wants to put a betta tank in our kitchen, she's definitely wants that one!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

holy long fin batman! 

Great pick up John! good to see you have found another beauty black betta! Zak would be proud  (it was Zak wasn't it?)


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never seen a Betta like that before. Huge fins! A real beauty!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

That is an awesome looking betta!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

nice score!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Was that the one in Richmond IPU? I saw him yesterday and noticed his fins too. He reminds me of a Ringwraith from Lord of the rings or Voldemort. lol. I ended up picking another one, but glad you snagged him. I actually thought of you when I saw him because you seen to gravitate to dark coloured bettas.

Ended up with these two beauties:


















Sorry for hijacking your thread. Let me know if you want me to remove my photos


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

PSpades said:


> wowza, nice! Jealous of those fins!


lol Thanks!



FishFreaks said:


> Amazing! My girlfriend wants to put a betta tank in our kitchen, she's definitely wants that one!


Thanks!.....lol $100 



monkE said:


> holy long fin batman!
> 
> Great pick up John! good to see you have found another beauty black betta! Zak would be proud  (it was Zak wasn't it?)


Thanks Mike! He de*FIN*itely has the longest tail I have ever seen on a Betta/ If it wasn't for Grant he'd probably be somewhere else . Yes it was Zakk, actually I named Zakk's replacement ZakkII lol So probably carry on the tradition lol



Rastapus said:


> I have never seen a Betta like that before. Huge fins! A real beauty!


too bad we can't breed him eh lol Thanks again Grant!



Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> That is an awesome looking betta!


Thanks Rick! One of the more interesting ones I have had, for sure!



djamm said:


> nice score!


Thanks Drew! Luckily Grant knows I love the black ones lol I'm shocked nobody else got him.



Atom said:


> Was that the one in Richmond IPU? I saw him yesterday and noticed his fins too. He reminds me of a Ringwraith from Lord of the rings or Voldemort. lol. I ended up picking another one, but glad you snagged him. I actually thought of you when I saw him because you seen to gravitate to dark coloured bettas.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread. Let me know if you want me to remove my photos


lol Atom , I can't believe you posted such gorgeous Betta's on here! lol jus kidding buddy,:bigsmile: I don't mind.... it's all about the awesome Betta's from IPU right? Yes he was in Richmond...Grant spotted him and brought him to the Bby store knowing  I wouldn't be able to resist it lol Those are some stunning ones you picked up as well. That blue one especially. Is that HM? Make sure you post some pix on http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/bca-members-bettas-past-present-823/ when you get some great shots of them. I wanna see the blue one flared up, bet he looks cool!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What a beautiful betta! The hint of blue in his fins makes him seem royal and accentuates his graceful movement.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

John, I have banned myself from IPU for a few weeks. 2 bettas in one week is enough for me. Yes he is a halfmoon...sort of double tail halfmoon. I can't tell if it's a split in his tail or if it's natural. He doesn't have the traditional body proportions of doubetails that I've seen, but I've had him for over a week now and haven't noticed any changes to his tail. He looks amazing flared up but I'm terrified his tail will blow.

The salamander purple red one makes me less nervous. He has funny white lipstick.

Would love to see your new guy flared up too. His fins are very interesting. Are they split at the ends?


----------

